# Vintage Christmas bike ads



## cds2323 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## mickeyc (Dec 20, 2016)

Very, very cool!  Thanks for posting those.

Mike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice array of images but was there a Santa Clause pre war?
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2016)

Awesome pics as always Chris!


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Nice array of images but was there a Santa Clause pre war?
> Chris




Here's a 1940 Schwinn ad with Santa.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)

And here's a prewar Western Auto ad with Santa.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> View attachment 398608View attachment 398643View attachment 398662



a boy excited about a girls Shelby....?


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 20, 2016)

Santa say's...buy Columbia! And we can't argue with his Gnomie's. From Christmas 1929.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)

some of the "off brand" bikes:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2016)

1967 CCM Dealer's Bonus Promo Flyer


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)

1921

 
1929

 
1936


1947


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)

1941

1947


1954


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Rivnut (Dec 21, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


>



I didn't get a bike that Christmas (1953) but I did get the Lionel train pictured (and a baby sister a couple of weeks earlier.)


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

Great ads!! I posted these yesterday in an album....but I'll repost for Xmas theme.


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is a couple from December 1952


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 10, 2017)

Mead bump.


----------

